# What is the Difference Between Semaglutide and Liraglutides Weight Lost (You'll Need to Know)



## Eric Smith (Monday at 10:56 PM)

Big hint.  Time and 1.2 life of each.  You'll want to know for planning and budgeting.







						What's the Difference Between Semaglutide and Liraglutides? You want to know
					

What's the Difference Between Semaglutide and Liraglutides? You want to know




					road2hardcoreiron.net


----------



## Andrewgen_Receptors (Tuesday at 3:22 AM)

Some people seem to clear test much faster than others, likely related to SHBG among other factors.

Anyone know if there's anything similar with Sema/Liraglutide? 

I pinned .25mg Sema about half a week ago, didn't notice much difference so I pinned again yesterday... under the .5mg/wk dose I had a huge change in hunger. Just curious *if there's a reason to inject more frequently* - or more importantly *if there's a reason not to*.


----------



## Eric Smith (Tuesday at 3:43 AM)

Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> Some people seem to clear test much faster than others, likely related to SHBG among other factors.
> 
> Anyone know if there's anything similar with Sema/Liraglutide?
> 
> I pinned .25mg Sema about half a week ago, didn't notice much difference so I pinned again yesterday... under the .5mg/wk dose I had a huge change in hunger. Just curious *if there's a reason to inject more frequently* - or more importantly *if there's a reason not to*.


Depends on which one your idk g.


Andrewgen_Receptors said:


> Some people seem to clear test much faster than others, likely related to SHBG among other factors.
> 
> Anyone know if there's anything similar with Sema/Liraglutide?
> 
> I pinned .25mg Sema about half a week ago, didn't notice much difference so I pinned again yesterday... under the .5mg/wk dose I had a huge change in hunger. Just curious *if there's a reason to inject more frequently* - or more importantly *if there's a reason not to*.


Sema has a longer half-life.  Liraglutide has shorter and must be taken daily.  Everyone is differnt.  Once you find the dose that is working stick to it. Without knowing your weight, foot intake, exercise and blood labs.  I would be guessing.  Your starting dose i think may have been too low for you.  

 Liraglutide needs to taken daily.  Sema once you find your sweet spot.  you only need once a week ect


----------



## Eric Smith (Tuesday at 3:54 AM)

These new injections used for weight loss go hand in hand. They have a lot of similarities, and it may cause confusion about which is better and what to choose.

Let’s analyze the main differences between Semaglutide and Liraglutide.


 *Semaglutide* *Liraglutide*Dosing scheduleOnce in 7 daysEverydayThe time when the highest dosage may be used4 months1 monthHalf-lifeApproximately 170 hoursApproximately 13 hoursA similarity to human GLP-194%97%Entered the pharmaceutical marketIn 2021In 2014
Now, we would like to discuss the key difference brought to light in a clinical trial that lasted for 68 weeks. The results of this study show that in participants with a mean age of 49, mean body weight of 104,5 kg, and mean body mass index of 37.5, the mean weight change from baseline was:


*15.8%* with Semaglutide.
*6.4%* with Liraglutide.
It should be mentioned that both medications show clinically significant weight loss and are approved for obesity treatment. However, if you are aiming at losing 20% of your initial body weight, the chances of success on Semaglutide are *six times higher* than on Liraglutide (38.5% vs. 6.0%).


----------

